# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  الحمل والوحم في أشياء غريبة..!دعوة للنقاش

## أم أويس وفردوس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخواتي العزيزات..تعلمن بارك الله فيكن أننا معشر النساء في فترة الحمل في بدايته أو نهايته تمر بنا فترة الوحام ونشتهي أشياء بعضها غريبة..سؤالي هنا التي تتوحم وتشتهي شم الروائح البترولية مثل الغراء والبنزين والمناكير وأدوات البناء والدهان وأدوات التنظيف والفحم وأكل التراب والبعض كما سمعت وقرأت في رائحة الدخان.. طبعاً تحب هذه الأشياء وليس تكرهها وهذا وقت الحمل وبمجرد الولادة تنتهي هذه الأزمة..فأرغب في الحكم الشرعي في ذلك..ودعونا نتناقش..أقصد هل تدخل في المسكرات أم لا؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

بارك الله فيكِ أختنا 
لا شك أن كل ما يضر بالجسم أو يؤدي إلى سكر فهو محرم شرعًا, وفي الحقيقة لست أعلم إن كان استنشاق المواد البترولية يؤدي إلى سكر أم لا, لكن إن كان كذلك فلا يجوز للحامل ولا غيرها تعمد استنشاقها, وإن كانت تجد مشقة وتظن أنها لا تقوى على مقاومة الرغبة في استنشاق مواد مسكرة, أو أكل مواد ضارة فلتعلم يقينًا أنه لا يجوز التداوي بمحرم, وقد ورد في كتاب التبيان لابن القيم - رحمه الله: "فإن قيل : فما السبب في أن النساء الحبالى يشتقن في الشهر الثاني والثالث إلى تناول الأشياء الغريبة التي لا يعتد بها طبا؟ 
قيل : إن دم الطمث لما احتبس بهن بحكمة قدرها الله وهي أن صرفه غذاء للولد ومقدار ما يحتاج إليه يسير فتدفعه الطبيعة الصحيحة إلى فم المعدة فيحدث لهن شهوة تلك الأشياء الغريبة"
وبصرف النظر عن صحة هذا الكلام أو عدم صحته, فقد دلت الأبحاث الطبية الحديثة على أن تغير هرمونات الجسم وقت الحمل تؤدي أحيانا إلى زيادة أو نقص حاسة الشم لدى الحامل بشكل مبالغ فيه, فتشتهي أو تكره بعض الروائح, وبفضل الله فإن هناك من العقاقير ما يخفف حدة الوحام لمن تشعر بمثل هذه الأعراض الغريبة, أو تشتهي أكل مواد ضارة بالجسم قد تؤدي إلى إلحاق بالغ الضرر بالأم والجنين, فعلى الأم أن تحتسب أجر الصبر على الوحام وأن تشغل نفسها وتعالجها باستخدام التوابل النفاذة القوية ( كالكاري, والفلفل الأسود, وغيرها) لتعويض تلك الرغبة ومقاومتها, وقد استفادت بعض النساء من ذلك وانتفعن به.
على أن هذه الأعراض قليلة جدا ولله الحمد؛ فغالبًا ما تشتهي المرأة في حملها أطعمة عادية كالموالح والمخللات وبعض الفواكه وغيرها.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قرأت ذات مرة أن الوحام هو من علامات الحمل الايجابيه ويعزي سببه الزياده في هرمون الحمل ، و هو تغير في هرمونات المرأه الحامل فهو يعتمد على العامل العضوي والنفسي للمرأه الحامل، الله أعلم

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاكما الله الجنة بغير حساب..الله لايحرمكما الأجر ويجعل مثواكما الجنة فقد أفدتياني..الله ينور لكما في الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزاكما الله الجنة بغير حساب..الله لايحرمكما الأجر ويجعل مثواكما الجنة فقد أفدتياني..الله ينور لكما في الدنيا والآخرة.


آمين آمين آمين, وإياكِ أيتها الفاضلة.

----------


## جمانة انس

لعل من المفيد ان اذكر هنا ما سمعته من احدى الطبيبات
ان الشعور بالقيء عند الحامل هو من اعراض الحمل الطبيعية 
لكنه يدل على نقص الماء في الجسم 
ولو اخذت الحامل الماء الكافي لجسمها لزال احساسها بالقيء
طبعا من المعروف ان مجرد تناول الماء يعتبر مشقة كبرى لدى البعض اثناء بعض فترات الحمل 
نسأل الله العون للجميع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

رأيت اسم أختي جمانة فقلت أسلم عليها : )

أين أنت ؟؟

----------


## جمانة انس

> رأيت اسم أختي جمانة فقلت أسلم عليها : )
> 
> أين أنت ؟؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته
اشكر اهتمامك الغالي 
وارجوالله لك ولجميع أخواتنا الكريمات كل خير وسعادة وتوفيق

----------


## ام الشيخ

هههه والله يا اختي ودي افيدك الله يعينا يامعشر النساء

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاكن الله خيرا،سألت إحدى الطبيبات وأفادتني بأن هذا شيء طبيعي يحدث للحامل ويزول بولادتها...لكن أسأل عن حكم فقهي في ذلك..

----------


## مروة عاشور

> جزاكن الله خيرا،سألت إحدى الطبيبات وأفادتني بأن هذا شيء طبيعي يحدث للحامل ويزول بولادتها...لكن أسأل عن حكم فقهي في ذلك..


أحسن الله إليكِ

الله - تعالى - لا يكلف نفسًا إلا وسعها؛ فما تمر به المرأة الحامل من معاناة وشدة ورغبة فيما قد يضرها, يمكن تحمله ومقاومته, وكل ما في الأمر أنها تلاقي بعض الشدة في ذلك, لكن تحملها غير محال, والله - تعالى - وهو أرحم الراحمين عندما حرّم علينا ما يضرنا لم يضطرنا إليها, فعليها أن تصبر وتحتسب وألا تبالغ في التوهم بأنها إن لم تفعل زاد عليها التعب أو أن جنينها قد يصاب بسوء, أو غيرها من الأفكار المغلوطة التي تقوم بعض النساء - هداهن الله - بالترويج لها دون ما حاجة وتبقى تحكي قصصًا لا تعلم عن صحتها شيئًا, وتلك المسكينة تنصت وهي وجلة حتى إذا ما منّ الله عليها ورزقها بالحمل تحولت حياتها إلى جحيم من أثر تلك الأوهام التي أشربها عقلها, وعندما تشعر ببادرة الوحام أو يوافق حالها شيئًا مما قيل لها أيقنت أن تلك المرأة كانت على صواب!
والخلاصة أنه لا يوجد من المحرمات ما قد يباح للحامل بسبب حملها, بل عليها مسؤولية مضاعفة لأن بين أحشائها نفس تتكون وهي مسؤولة عن نفسها وعن جنينها, والله أعلم.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزيتن الجنة بغير حساب،،سألت عدة إستشاريين في النساء والولادة أفادوني بأن الأقرب لتفسير هذه الظاهرة هو نقص الحديد والفتيامينات والبروتين لدى من تشتهي مثل هذه الأشياء وعلاجها بإذن الله تعويض النقص في الجسم بالغذاء الجيد وحبوب الحديد والفتيامينات..وا  لله أعلم..أما الحكم الفقهي فأرى كما أفادتنا أختي"التوحيد"..ال  له يسعدكن جميعا ويوفقكن لكل خير..

----------


## جمانة انس

جزى الله خيرااختنا الفاضلة مزن على اهتمامها ومتابعتها لتقديم هذه الملاحظة القيمة
وارجو ان تسمح لي ان اضيف ما يلي
يفضل تناول هذه النواقص (فيتامينات -حديد-..)من مصادرطبيعية 
عن طريق مصادر غذائية 
والبعد قدر الا مكان عن تناولها من خلال الادوية 
حيث انها تسبب في كثير من الحالات الى اسقاط الحمل 
ممايدفع بعض الطبيبات لا عطاء مثبتات للحمل اكثر من اللازم 
مما يؤثر مستقبلا على الولادة 
وقديضطر الى الولادة القيصرية
وهكذا فالتغذية الطبيعية المناسبة مع الماء الكافي لاحتياجات الجسم 
يساعد على اتمام فترة الحمل الممتعة والمتعبة بسعادة وعافية
مع الاكثار من الدعاء
بالتيسير للحمل والولادة 
وان يجعل الله المولود صالحا
فيتكون الولد باذن الله جسميا 
كما يتكون روحيا
ببركة دعوات الام واكثارها من الطاعات التي تنعكس باذن الله نورا ورحمة عليها وعلى طفلها
فحالة الام تؤثر على جنينها وطفلها اثناء الا رضاع والحمل
و قديما افتخرت احدى النساء انها لم ترضع ابنها و هي غاضبة
وهذااحساس منهابفطرتها باثر الحالة النفسية للام على طفلها اثناء الا رضاع
و لا شك ان التسمية والحمد لله اثناء الا رضاع يينعكس بركة باذن الله على الطفل
وهكذا تتفنن الام الحانية بتكوين اجواء تنعكس على طفلها صحيا وروحيا وتربويا عندما يكبر
فتحصد ثمرات ذلك في الدنيا و الاخرة باذن الله

----------


## أم البشرى

يبدو أن الوحم أصعب من الولادة 
منكم نستفيد أيتها الأخوات الفاضلات وبارك في أختنا مزن لطرحها للموضوع فعلا الناحية الدينية مهمة في مثل هذه الأشياء 
وبورك لاختنا التوحيد على إفادتنا 
نرجو المزيد ممن لديهم الخبرة والتجربة 
قرأت يوما أن الوحام حقيقة علمية تفرضها عوامل نفسية وعضوية على المرأة الحامل
في رأيكن ما هي حكمة الله من الوحم ؟

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

قد ورد في كتاب التبيان لابن القيم - رحمه الله: "فإن قيل : فما السبب في أن النساء الحبالى يشتقن في الشهر الثاني والثالث إلى تناول الأشياء الغريبة التي لا يعتد بها طبا؟ 
قيل : إن دم الطمث لما احتبس بهن بحكمة قدرها الله وهي أن صرفه غذاء للولد ومقدار ما يحتاج إليه يسير فتدفعه الطبيعة الصحيحة إلى فم المعدة فيحدث لهن شهوة تلك الأشياء الغريبة" هذه فائدة ذكرتها أختنا "التوحيد".
وأنا على حسب التجربة أن الوحم علامة على صحة الجنين وسلامته أما الجنين السقط فلا أشعر بوحم أبدا وأعرف بأنه سيسقط  والله اعلم.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

ماذا تعمل المرأة عندما يرفض الزوج فكرة الوحم ولم يقتنع ولذا فهو يجهد زوجته بالعمل الشاق والمكلف ويحتج بأن الأمهات الأوائل لم يُنقل عنهن الوحم أو مشاكل الحمل..أسأل عن دور المرأة ماذا تفعل في مثل هذه المواقف؟
لأنني كنت أتناقش مع إحداهن بالأمس بأن زوجها لايراعيها وقت الحمل مع مشاقه تقول لأنها تتعب تعب شديد تقول فأضطر آخذ موانع حمل من غير علمه..تقول لم يقتنع لأنه معذبها نفسيا وجسديا بإرهاقها وتكليفها ما لاطاقة لها به..أفيدوني لأُفيدها..بارك الله فيكن..

----------

